# Coffee milk alternative for keto



## Dazza

Anything that doesn't curdle the minute hot water touches milk, i've tried quite a few but they still do this.

Would rather avoid regular milk, but i need my java.

Anyone?


----------



## thermique

Double cream, 1.6g carbs/100ml.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Look up ''Coffee Matee'' its like powdered milk cream, tastes exactly like milk when its in there. It may still have carbs in though i would think it does... but check because it could at least be 'less'.

Would think milk in coffee on keto was fine though surely i mean its such a miniscule amount a tea spoon of milk is all you need for a coffee it would only be 1g carb or something wouldnt it?


----------



## Dazza

Coffee mate is riddled with glucose powder, as for cream it curdles, i may have a nose at marvel and see what the macros are on that.

Gotta have my java.

I will go and try some double cream in a moment, id be surprised if it works well mind.

Oh trust me cf, if it's me and coffee i like it very milky i'll see what i can do anyway.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Dazzza said:


> Coffee mate is riddled with glucose powder, as for cream it curdles, i may have a nose at marvel and see what the macros are on that.
> 
> Gotta have my java.
> 
> I will go and try some double cream in a moment, id be surprised if it works well mind.
> 
> Oh trust me cf, if it's me and coffee i like it very milky i'll see what i can do anyway.


Its annoying how just about everything has carbs in it keto is a b!tch to stick too and every time you mess it up and start again youve actually got fatter and damaged your body.. like if you go 3 days of eating

18 rashers of bacon, lard, 20 eggs, mountains of butter, fried cheese, chicken, beef, every oil under the sun..

Then on your 3rd day you mess up eat carbs and reset yourself all that sh!te youve eaten doesnt get burned it just clogs up your arteries and sh!t lol


----------



## IrishRaver

Really!? Coffee with milk!

You've let the side down mate :laugh:

I adore the dark thick taste of a smokey black coffee, the expensive stuff is great too if you're in the mood to treat yourself. I got some over christmas


----------



## CoffeeFiend

IrishRaver said:


> Really!? Coffee with milk!
> 
> You've let the side down mate :laugh:
> 
> I adore the dark thick taste of a smokey black coffee, the expensive stuff is great too if you're in the mood to treat yourself. I got some over christmas


Need milk if its sh!tty stuff though.. but if its really nice quality coffee i take it black.. like my MEN *salivates violently* :001_tt2:


----------



## Dazza

Hah ok i do like illy/lavazza or better a sumatra decaf, but i likes my coffee milky ok :tongue:

It's gold blend decaf atm, not half bad actually, ah sod it now you've done it im sure i've got one of those italian steamer pots kicking about, if i do find it i'll fire it up and have a black one tomorrow ok? :tongue:

Anyway tried it with double cream and it's passable, well least for a diet anyway.

Oh and blue mountain is very overrated, anyway reps


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I like black, but you can use double cream.


----------



## Dazza

Well either way i've just fired up the pot, got some cornish origin coffee which ime is one of the best.

Don't normally drink black so lets see where it does, failing that i have illy in the freezer.

Cf don't say that, you'll get bizzle all excited


----------



## Dazza

Well that turned out stale and bitter, well it was months old anyway got some illy on the boil.

Not sure if i can take it black but i'll try for diets sake.


----------



## Dazza

Well sorted it out now, i can finally drink my coffee black with a hint of splenda.

Kenco millanco is one hellishly fine cup of java, im very fussy any hint of bitterness and it's binned.

For an instant this is near damn close to real coffee, i am impressed.


----------



## hsmann87

espresso did the job for me when iw as on keto. no milk, no sugar


----------



## pixiesfan

yh when i dieted i had black coffee but after three months of having it that way i only put just a teaspoon in now, ull never go back to regular coffee its the only way to have it!


----------



## ausbuilt

JPaycheck said:


> I like black, but you can use double cream.


x2


----------

